# great lakes region, spec. lake erie



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i live in buffalo, ny, right on the edge of the niagara river and lake erie. the water here tends to be kinda alkaline (ph 7.6-7.8), and VERY hard.

my question is if it would improve my fishes' health, have a positive impact, if i brought the water chemistry more towards that of the rivers of S. America...slightly acidic ph, or even neutral, and softer water...esp about affecting the water hardness, as i said again, it tends to be very hard here...i'll have to take an exact reading later today.

i'm curious as to opinions on this...they will probably vary as to not affect it at all, but keep chemistry constant, to that i might wanna change it.

if i was to change it, what would be a good, but relatively easy, way...does peat affect the water's hardness?

thx,
pt


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

I hear you on the water issue, I have Lake Erie water as well.

You should do what I plan on doing and just adding some peat to your filtration setup. From what I've read it will soften the water up nice and good (and slow, most importantly). I've also read that the fish love this setup, it's more like their home waters.

If I recall correctly, the peat will also lower the general hardness of the water.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

a stable PH is better than a fluctuating one.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> a stable PH is better than a fluctuating one.


x2


----------

